
Online Finance Draws on Geographical Data, Raising Questions - JumpCrisscross
http://www.wsj.com/articles/online-finance-draws-on-geographical-data-raising-questions-1457482366
======
autopov
Hmm, the old search-and-click-article-through-Google-News trick isn't working.

How about a summary, OP?

